# spider rigs for crappie



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Since me and my son can only put 4 poles out how would you set them up= jig size= weight size and so on Thanks for any help.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Use 3 lb bell sinkers with 1oz lead jigs. 

I'm actually looking to get set up for some long line trolling with cranks and maybe a roadrunner or 2. Think I'm just going to use some rod holders off the back since we are limited to 2 rods each.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jig and weight sizes can vary.i use jigs from 1/32 oz. to 1/8 above a bell sinker of 1/4 oz up,depending on depth/speed to keep line as close to vertical as possible.rubber core sinkers can also be used above jig in lieu of bell sinkers.sometimes a larger jig can be used on bottom,with a smaller one abocve on a dropper loop.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. JimmyZ that sounds like it will work good on sharks lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I fish mine very similar to how Misfit rigs his...Weight always depends on the drift speed ...I don't know where JimmyZ is fishing ...A 3 lb' weight would make an anchor for most boats on our inland lakes...GOOD FISHING GUY.....Jim.....


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> I fish mine very similar to how Misfit rigs his...Weight always depends on the drift speed ...I don't know where JimmyZ is fishing ...A 3 lb' weight would make an anchor for most boats on our inland lakes...GOOD FISHING GUY.....Jim.....


It's just that tim out fishes me so bad, I need all the advantage I can get on him. To bad he didn't buy it!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

JimmyZ I knew you were just kidding....Enjoy your upcomming Crappie season.......JIM......


----------

